# Couple herping shots



## richoman_3 (Oct 28, 2014)

Draco sp. (Flying Dragon) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr




Northern Ridge-tailed Monitor (Varanus primordius) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr




Slaty-grey Snake (Stegonotus cucullatus) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr






Roth's Tree Frog (Litoria rothi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr




Saltwater Crocodile (Crocodylus porosus) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr




Rockhole Frog (Litoria meiriana) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr




Ornate Burrowing Frog (Platyplectrum ornatum) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr




Ornate Burrowing Frog (Platyplectrum ornatum) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr




Orange-sided Bar-lipped Skink (Eremiascincus douglasi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


and this sexy beast. Swamp Skink !




Swamp Skink (Lissolepis coventryi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr




Swamp Skink (Lissolepis coventryi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


enjoy...


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Oct 28, 2014)

Swamp skink is a stunner!!


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 30, 2014)

Prof_Moreliarty said:


> Swamp skink is a stunner!!


They sure are!
Awesome skinks


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Oct 30, 2014)

I was thinking about a bluey for a while used to love catching and releasing them when I was a kid. And this has reignited the fire . Are these actually available to own?? Guessing not as the only info I can find is they are endangered.


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 30, 2014)

Great work Nick! The Slaty-grey and Swamp skinks are bloody awesome! Need to go herping with you one day lol


----------



## critterguy (Oct 30, 2014)

Love the swamp skink the most and yes Prof_Moreliarty as far as I know blue tongues are allowed on license for most Australian states, have even made it overseas through legal and illegal channels.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Oct 30, 2014)

critterguy said:


> Love the swamp skink the most and yes Prof_Moreliarty as far as I know blue tongues are allowed on license for most Australian states, have even made it overseas through legal and illegal channels.



Sorry wasn't very clear I can't find the swamp skinks for sale anywhere. Eastern blueys and such are pretty easy to find


----------



## NickGeee (Oct 31, 2014)

Amazing slatey grey nick, great work finding that!


----------



## critterguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Nah haven't seen swamp skinks up for sale either, there are a few other sp that are nice though like golden water skink, night skink, eastern pilbara and western gidgee skinks (much nicer looking than the normal sp of them), Modest Skink and the pink tongued skink.
Most of those aren't common in the trade yet but are getting bred, hover over skink and select each one I listed to have a look at them, http://www.herpheaven.com.au/pink-tongue_38.html

I like the land mullet, eastern pilbara gidgee, night skink and pink tongued the most out of the skinks that site has.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for link mate,agreed pink tongue is my fav


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 4, 2014)

Swamp Skinks arnt in captivity that i know of.


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 4, 2014)

Aren't they endangered anyway [MENTION=21573]richoman_3[/MENTION] ?


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 6, 2014)

CrazyNut said:


> Aren't they endangered anyway @richoman_3 ?



Yeah they are...


----------

